# BEAUTIFUL WALLEYE!!!



## MY EYES (Mar 23, 2010)

Talked to hatchetman at pike island today doing fish creel survey for odnr. Unfortunately me and a buddy went cross river to try because high water,.Didn't do any good,.then came back to pike b4 dark and slammed a monster off the rocks! 13.2 lb. Approx 31 3/4 inch. Will get official measurements when it gets mounted!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

The walleyes that you get out of the Ohio River are certainly beautiful, and large too. That same spot when the water was up I got a 5 1/2 lber out of there. Great catch, what did you get him on?


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Great Fish!!


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice fish... I live 2 miles away and don't even fish the river is that SAD or what


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that is sad stekzus. I've been fishing walleye since back in 81 when I caught my first walleye through the ice, a nice 9 1/2 pounder 29 1/2" long. and my largest from erie was a little over 12 lbs. a 13.2 is what dreams are made of.
sherman


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Man 13.2 and not don't even have the Dunlap like I have. That thing had potential for close to 15 if it was loaded with eggs and full of shad


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Big congrats on a world class walleye! 13 lbs is going to be hard to top. Nice job!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

a.c shiner said:


> Man 13.2 and not don't even have the Dunlap like I have. That thing had potential for close to 15 if it was loaded with eggs and full of shad


I would think that it would have already started to fill up with eggs?


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

guppygill said:


> The walleyes that you get out of the Ohio River are certainly beautiful, and large too. That same spot when the water was up I got a 5 1/2 lber out of there. Great catch, what did you get him on?


 If he told ya he'd have to kill ya. He gave up the Dam and the rocks so he may be getting a scalding himself for giving up too much info.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Gotcha  I got mine on a chartreuse twister tipped with a Gulp minnow. Second cast of the morning, and didn't catch anything after that, go figure.


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

ostbucks98 said:


> I would think that it would have already started to fill up with eggs?


There prolly got a good. It in them but it don't look to have a huge hanging belly def could stuff some more in there lol


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice walleye MY EYES. I swear I met you fishing down there years ago. Did you used to fish with Husky Hooker(Dan)?


----------



## Trey(KatfishKing) (Feb 1, 2017)

Is the water calm right there with no current?


----------



## MY EYES (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello all,. First, I got to say sorry for no replies,.it wasnt personal or intentional!!! I had alot goin on getting ready to go back to work at that point,..and then my second day back to work,.I was almost killed! Been healing all summer but still not good! The dams on the Ohio are no secret,.people come from all over the tri state and beyond to get a little walleye action! As for the one i caught,. I believe it already dropped its eggs because of the unseasonal warm weather we were getting! It was a pig,..and i did think at the time, that it might have gone 14 or 15 if it was loaded with eggs and just had a hearty meal! There are big walleye in the river! I will say this,. "IN MY OPINION" River walleye are definately different than lake walleye! They dont look the same in pictures either! Lake walleye tend to be longer for the weight comparison than river walleye comparison! River walleye take on more of a shorter, stockier, more muscular build, like a torpedo, and lake walleye are longer, taller, slobby fat like!!! I believe its from fighting the current in the river vs. drifting in a lake! At any rate,. It was my best one from any body of water and was well deserved! I put in 6 years of hard fishing for that one. I just wanted one out of the river 10 lbs or bigger to mount! I was real happy with it! I hope to get a little time in this year anyhow but just taking it easy! Thanks all! Hope to see my buds down there this year!


----------

